# Just arrived



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello Expatforum community,

My name is Sufiyan, I'm 26 years old and fresh on the shores of sunny Dubai from the slums of the east end of London, United Kingdom. 

Basically I've had one to many Shawarma's and Fruit Cocktails, these last few days and am looking to get back into shape and fitness, by playing the game that I love with a passion, FOOTBALL!!! (Or it is Soccer, saw it mentioned on duplays, which by the way I still don't understand the concept lol)

Hopefully depending on what the scene is like over here, I would like to play as often as possible, as I used to play 2-3 times a week at my local 5aside powerleague back home.

I'm not sure if given your mobile number is allowed, I've just joined the forum so wish not to upset anyone, feel free to PM any questions. I am looking forward meeting new people and making new friends!

Thanks for reading people. May the force be with you!


----------



## Khaled90 (Mar 26, 2012)

i would love to join, but i live in abu dhabi....


----------



## shezza321 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm tryin to get out there, did u get ur job before u went? If so how did u find it? I'm in southeast London n cannot wait to get out there...

I would be grateful of any advice x


----------



## zaneali (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm coming over later this week from the slums of east London. 

Still need to sort out job/accommodation etc. 
How you finding it? Any advice u think might be handy?


----------



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just have an open mind.... It's a great place to live, I'm locking my doors every night but yet people are out past 2-3am, which makes me think it is a very safe place to live!

Also my situation is not exactly the norm for reasons to be out here. (more on the personal level)

So is anyone going to invite me for a game!?


----------

